# BFN this morning - still no "witch" though



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi all, 
well this round is over BFN today  
no AF yet and shes normally here first thing.
next cycle will be in may as kids off school at that time in april. at least itll give us a month to come to terms with the fact that it will be our last attempt.
Corrina


----------



## Neets (Mar 19, 2006)

Oh you poor thing - Send you so much support and positive thoughts for next time.
Much love
xx


----------



## CICLEY (Jul 22, 2004)

So sorry Corrina I was hoping for better things for you,sending you a heart felt hug ....happy to hear you are giving it another go....best wishes sweetie.... 


Cicley xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mackintosh (Aug 18, 2004)

Corina

I am so sorry. You have been so good to me and so supportive, I was convinced that it would work for you.I know there are no words that can make it better, but I am thinking of you and I am going to start saving luck for you for May. 

Take care of each other for now.
Love
Mackintosh
xxxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

thank you for your kind words. had a good cry etc and got the worst of it out of my system. 
getting syked up for round 3 (you never know 3rd time lucky etc)

Corrina xxx


----------

